# Genotropin Vials?



## alphadog33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey Guys did anyone have experience with this Genotropin (yes it could be fake) packages

One Package 36 units - 3 Vials - mix self

Does it work?

Thanks


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Fake from what I have seen / heard. GoQuick is a premixed pen and should look like this;


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

its fake yes, does it again anything, will only know if you do bloods.

if you can send it back for a refund i would pal.


----------



## alphadog33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes i know that these are fake ones. But did anyone tested / got results?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

alphadog33 said:


> Yes i know that these are fake ones. But did anyone tested / got results?


ive got these and used for a few weeks and noticed effects/side effects. obviously could be other things but I would be curious to see how test results come back


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

If it's fake doesn't mean it's bunk! It totally depends on what price you payed for at the end of the day.


----------



## alphadog33 (Jun 25, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> ive got these and used for a few weeks and noticed effects/side effcts. obviously could be other things but I would be curious to see how test results come back


thx. you noticed the typical side effects. water ... hands.. feed..?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dave-taff89 said:


> If it's fake doesn't mean it's bunk! It totally depends on what price you payed for at the end of the day.


this is true, i think the main issue is that people are being sold these as Pharma and they are not so probably paying more for them


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

please post the 3 vials here thanks i like to see


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes 2 legit types the pens (as in pic) and the carts

Not legit what you have OP sorry BUT still might be a copy with GH in the vials ..


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

are this fake then.???? it is not in pen


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

Product Description

What GENOTROPIN looks like

GENOTROPIN is contained in a two-chamber glass cartridge. Prior to mixing, GENOTROPIN is in a powder form in the top chamber and the liquid (diluent) for mixing is in the bottom chamber.

GENOTROPIN is mixed with 1 mL of diluent.

GENOTROPIN cartridges come in packs containing either 1 or 5 two-chamber cartridges.

The GENOTROPIN cartridge is mixed using a Pfizer reconstitution device (GENOTROPIN Mixer) or administration device (GENOTROPIN Pen).

GENOTROPIN also comes in a disposable multidose pen (GoQuick) that contains the GENOTROPIN cartridge. The GENOTROPIN in the GoQuick pen is mixed when you start a new pen.

link http://www.nps.org.au/medicines/hormonal-and-metabolic-system/pituitary-hormones-and-other-pituitary-gland-medicines/somatropin/genotropin-goquick-powder-for-injection


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gearunit said:


> View attachment 153508
> 
> 
> are this fake then.???? it is not in pen


it is more likely to be faked if it is a cartridge unless you got it straight from the pharmacy.....



gearunit said:


> Product Description
> 
> What GENOTROPIN looks like
> 
> ...


not sure why you have posted this as it means nothing, fakes will look very much like the real thing.....you have to trust your source

the Genotropin Vials are fake no matter what they look like as pfizer does not make GH in standard vials, cartridges are much easier to fake as they are not a complex unit like the MiniQuick and GoQuick pens.....


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

gearunit said:


> Product Description
> 
> What GENOTROPIN looks like
> 
> ...


hey just wanna be sure. thanks for your answer pscarb

how are you so sure that genotropin does NOT make hgh in cartridges.

on the genopropin site they make a pen where you can put the hgh cartridges ind it, can you please explan? .

and this genotrpin is getting all over the place now.

i dont get my from a phama. but the people at pro muscle love his genotropin.


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

my post went away.

just to be sure how do you know that the cartridges is fake? other than it is "easy " to make?

i have seen on their site that they make a pen where you put the cartridges ind and is not premixed pen?''

thanks for your answers pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gearunit said:


> my post went away.
> 
> just to be sure how do you know that the cartridges is fake? other than it is "easy " to make?
> 
> ...


read my answer i said they do not make Geno in vials not cartridges, they do make GH in cartridges but these can be faked and have been in the past but there is no such GH made by pfizer which comes in vials which is what this thread is about......

Just to be clear PFIZER DOES NOT MAKE GENOTROPIN IN VIALS


----------

